# Best Begginner MTL unit to quit smoking (tobacco)



## Blondie (12/4/17)

There are probably lots of threads addressing this, but I can't seem to find a new one addressing the newer products.
Also a bit confused with all the Ohm lingo, ha ha.
So dumb it down for this blondie:
Which would be the best unit to replace those stinky cigarettes:
Eleaf iStick Pico kit 75W with Melo II mini tank
Eleaf iJust S?
Smoke Stick V8
Kangertech Subox mini

I take it all of these are better than the Twisps?

Advice on Ejuice (preferably tobacco flavoured and nicotine similar to Marlboro Gold (5mg)) would be appreciated!


----------



## CJ van Tonder (12/4/17)

Hi Blondie 

For me the Pico starter kit worked like a bomb. It's low maintenance and in the long run the mod will last you even if you decide to switch to various other tanks and Coils. It's the perfect grab and go mod. Yes it's much better than Twisp. 

Personally I did not like the pen mods so I can't comment on them but know they have helped a lot of people with the transition. I know they are a bit cheaper so if this is just a testing phase try one or spend a bit more and go for the Pico. 

There is always the option of getting a secondhand mod here on the forum and everyone will jump in and give you advice just ask. 

Coming of the smokes I used the Traditional Tobacco from Vape King, VM4 from Vapour Mountain and Rum and Maple from Bertie's vapBucco. 

Next is what strength of Nic you are going to use I suggest staring(or testing a 6mg or even a 3mg)

When you start your lungs will need to adjust to the Vape which is way different from smoking but after a couple of days you won't regret it. 

Happy vaping and O yes.... lots and lots of warter

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

My personal preference and recommendation always points to the pico kit with melo tank, and to also get a nautilus mini tank. However, with the advent of the AL85, I tend to prefer this to the pico because the baby beast tank it comes with is much more versatile in a sense that you get more coil options which allow bigger clouds and or better flavor than the melo tank. Also the baby beast has an RBA option if you ever decide to get down to building your own coils. 

On the topic of MTL, the nautilus mini is my go to. It has adjustable airflow which allows you to dial in your type of vape, from MTL to restricted DL hit. Flavor is on point, coils last long enough and looks are aesthetically pleasing. The Nautilus mini will sit comfortably on the AL85 to allow you to MTL hit until you eventually reach a 'sub-ohm' or DL point, in which time you will then break out the baby beast and replace the Nautilus. You can obviously use them interchangeably to suit your vaping needs at the time. Keep in mind that when going sub-ohm, which means using a coil lower than 1 ohm, it would be advisable to use a lower nic strength juice, around 3mg, due to the size of the vapor cloud being inhaled.

The newer nautilus 2 is also something to look at but I have no personal experience with it to relate. It uses the same coils as the Nautilus mini and the coils is where the magic happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## razzmatazz (12/4/17)

Im also fairly new too vaping and i would maybe go for the smok stick that way you have a decent tank if you want to upgrade to a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blondie (12/4/17)

Amir said:


> My personal preference and recommendation always points to the pico kit with melo tank, and to also get a nautilus mini tank. However, with the advent of the AL85, I tend to prefer this to the pico because the baby beast tank it comes with is much more versatile in a sense that you get more coil options which allow bigger clouds and or better flavor than the melo tank. Also the baby beast has an RBA option if you ever decide to get down to building your own coils.
> 
> On the topic of MTL, the nautilus mini is my go to. It has adjustable airflow which allows you to dial in your type of vape, from MTL to restricted DL hit. Flavor is on point, coils last long enough and looks are aesthetically pleasing. The Nautilus mini will sit comfortably on the AL85 to allow you to MTL hit until you eventually reach a 'sub-ohm' or DL point, in which time you will then break out the baby beast and replace the Nautilus. You can obviously use them interchangeably to suit your vaping needs at the time. Keep in mind that when going sub-ohm, which means using a coil lower than 1 ohm, it would be advisable to use a lower nic strength juice, around 3mg, due to the size of the vapor cloud being inhaled.
> 
> The newer nautilus 2 is also something to look at but I have no personal experience with it to relate. It uses the same coils as the Nautilus mini and the coils is where the magic happens.


Ha ha, you lost me .............
But it looks like the consensus is the Pico kit/melo tank.
I think the Smok Stick V8 was only recently released, so would be interested in a comment on that.


----------



## Stosta (12/4/17)

Blondie said:


> Ha ha, you lost me .............
> But it looks like the consensus is the Pico kit/melo tank.
> I think the Smok Stick V8 was only recently released, so would be interested in a comment on that.


Another vote for the Pico / Melo kit from me!

The Smok Stick looks fun, but in the long run I think you would find the options that come with the Pico a better buy in the long run!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Blondie said:


> Ha ha, you lost me .............
> But it looks like the consensus is the Pico kit/melo tank.
> I think the Smok Stick V8 was only recently released, so would be interested in a comment on that.



With the smok stick the battery life is gonna bug you. Things to keep in mind when buying new gear... 

External battery in case something happens to the battery, you can always just replace it. 
Does it fit a wide variety of tanks?
On board charging until you get your external charger?
Can it be used as a pass through device? i.e. Can you vape while charging?
Aesthetically pleasing and comfortable in the hand?
Reliability and reputation!!

The pico and AL85 fit the above profile to the T. Pico being slightly smaller and thinner so maybe more comfortable in a lady's hand... AL85 being newer and beefier. My wife runs a pico with a baby beast tank DL when shes not using her aspire nautilus mini on aspire Cf VV MTL set up

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

Blondie said:


> Ha ha, you lost me .............
> But it looks like the consensus is the Pico kit/melo tank.
> I think the Smok Stick V8 was only recently released, so would be interested in a comment on that.


Friend got into vaping around last week and bought himself the Smok V8 kit. The device is pretty solid and would definitely suit the needs of someone who is just looking for a device to get off smoking. It comes with a TFV8 Big Baby beast which is a solid atomizer with great flavour and vapour
It's just a pick up and go device with none of the fancy screens or adjustable settings so its a great place to start.

If you are looking to buy a device and have the intentions of going towards more upgradeable devices as well as wanting to play around with settings and maybe one day build your own coils, I would definitely suggest the Smok AL85 because even though it is a small device it can accommodate a wide variety of atomizers. I have the AL85's bigger brother and I love it, I love all Smok products
The pico kit is very small and doesn't really allow for much customization with regards to bigger atomizers, that is why I never really liked the device, friend bought it and very shortly after that bought another device as he wanted to have the ability to customize his setup.

The whole ohms talk isn't really something to be that concerned with when running regulated devices such as the AL85, PICO or the V8 if you are running premade coils that you would be using in say the TFV8 or Melo Mini. Once you start building your own coils then you need to start looking into such things. Everything these days that you buy in a kit is basically Sub-Ohm which just means under 1 Ohm where Ohms is the measurement of the coils resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yolande (12/4/17)

Blondie said:


> There are probably lots of threads addressing this, but I can't seem to find a new one addressing the newer products.
> Also a bit confused with all the Ohm lingo, ha ha.
> So dumb it down for this blondie:
> Which would be the best unit to replace those stinky cigarettes:
> ...


I started with a Pico and within 3 weeks I bought the Smok Alien... Pico battery is not that great and for me it leaked all over. Get yourself the Smok Alien, you will not be sorry, will last longer too. I think Vape Cartel has a special for R1000 and then you need to batteries but well worth it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dooky (13/4/17)

Got my my girlfriend a Merlin mini on an AL85, build 1ohm at 12ish watts, quite restricted air flow, and she's happily vaping MTL a day and half on a single battery. The Merlin is super flexible if she ever whats to try anything else. Would have gone this route had the AL85 been available when I started! Only disadvantage is you building from the start.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

@Blondie Some good advice has been given by the other members. The Pico and Melo combo seems to be the best starter kit by far. The pico is such a simple yet great device. The Melo tank isn't a bad tank at all. This kit has helped many other guys make the switch from smoking to vaping and may help you as well. Keep in mind that the Melo isn't a tight draw like the Twisp devices so you would take a few days to get used to this style of vaping. You could adjust the airflow and get the draw tighter to your preference but either way it will take time to make the switch.
@Dooky Has also made a great suggestion with the SMOK AL85 mod with an Augvape Merlin Mini tank (Review on the tank HERE) The great thing about this setup would firstly be that you could get a much tighter draw but the major con would be that you would be required to know how to build and wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blondie (13/4/17)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I've gone with the Pico kit 75W with Melo II mini tank and 2 Vapour Mountain juices to start off with (VM4 and XXX 6mg each) from Vape Cartel. I just hope I don't also have the leaking issue (no sticky handbag please)! 
Will just have to wait till after the Public Holidays for it to arrive...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (13/4/17)

A suggestion that will help ensure no leaking is to close the airflow before putting it in your bag

Also there is a thing called priming your coils, YouTube can explain it properly, but just make sure you don't just put juice in the tank and start vaping you must wet the coil directly before using it to ensure you don't burn it. This only needs to be done with new coils and after that just filling the tank is fine

Other than that, good luck and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir (13/4/17)

Another suggestion that works for me when travelling is putting the mod in a bankie and then in my backpack. That way if it leaks, its only gonna make itself sticky


----------



## Daniel (13/4/17)

Going to throw a spanner in the works : SXK Billet Box , takes the Kanger coils and Nautilis (MTL) , and later when you comfortable you can get a SXK Exocet and start building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (13/4/17)

Daniel said:


> Going to throw a spanner in the works : SXK Billet Box , takes the Kanger coils and Nautilis (MTL) , and later when you comfortable you can get a SXK Exocet and start building.



That's actually a brilliant idea


----------



## Daniel (13/4/17)

@Blondie have a look here : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sxk-billet-box-reviews-discussions.t35740/


----------



## Blondie (19/4/17)

Just an update. The Pico and Melo III tank arrived yesterday and I'm super impressed. Think I also hit a winner with the first juice (VM4). Can easily see me dropping the stinkies this way.
I'm just battling with coughing on the exhale. So wondering if it's too high nicotine (6mg - _I smoked about 10 cig Marlboro golds (0.6mg) a day_) or a setting error:
Have the 0.3ohm coil in with setting on "Wattage". I've played around from 20W to 35W. The higher has the better flavour, but too much coughing.
I also have the airflow relatively restricted on the Melo tank.

Also which coils should I purchase as backup? Someone said Vapresso? and when does one know they need replacing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (19/4/17)

Blondie said:


> Just an update. The Pico and Melo III tank arrived yesterday and I'm super impressed. Think I also hit a winner with the first juice (VM4). Can easily see me dropping the stinkies this way.
> I'm just battling with coughing on the exhale. So wondering if it's too high nicotine (6mg - _I smoked about 10 cig Marlboro golds (0.6mg) a day_) or a setting error:
> Have the 0.3ohm coil in with setting on "Wattage". I've played around from 20W to 35W. The higher has the better flavour, but too much coughing.
> I also have the airflow relatively restricted on the Melo tank.
> ...


The coughing is perfectly normal. I remember it bothered me for weeks when I started, but I think it's just your lungs getting used to the particular constituents of vapour. Check out this thread on it...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/why-you-cough-when-you-vape.t36532/

Scroll to the bottom and follow some of those suggestions, they worked for me!


----------



## Faheem777 (19/4/17)

Blondie said:


> Just an update. The Pico and Melo III tank arrived yesterday and I'm super impressed. Think I also hit a winner with the first juice (VM4). Can easily see me dropping the stinkies this way.
> I'm just battling with coughing on the exhale. So wondering if it's too high nicotine (6mg - _I smoked about 10 cig Marlboro golds (0.6mg) a day_) or a setting error:
> Have the 0.3ohm coil in with setting on "Wattage". I've played around from 20W to 35W. The higher has the better flavour, but too much coughing.
> I also have the airflow relatively restricted on the Melo tank.
> ...



Correct, the Vaporesso CCell coils are great, better than the stock Melo coils in terms of flavour imo. Generally you would need to change the coil when you find the flavour degrading or you get a slightly burnt taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

Congrats @Blondie 
Keep it up - you are doing well

You should get at least about 30ml of juice through a coil - maybe more
So aboit 10-15 tankfuls i would eatimate
Then you will start noticing that the flavour is not coming through as well and its not vaporising as much
Then its time to change. The problem is that it usually happens slowly so one is not really aware - until you change to a new coil and get a nice surprise

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

Blondie said:


> Just an update. The Pico and Melo III tank arrived yesterday and I'm super impressed. Think I also hit a winner with the first juice (VM4). Can easily see me dropping the stinkies this way.
> I'm just battling with coughing on the exhale. So wondering if it's too high nicotine (6mg - _I smoked about 10 cig Marlboro golds (0.6mg) a day_) or a setting error:
> Have the 0.3ohm coil in with setting on "Wattage". I've played around from 20W to 35W. The higher has the better flavour, but too much coughing.
> I also have the airflow relatively restricted on the Melo tank.
> ...


Maybe try a coil with a higher resistance than the 0.3 ohms to help with the coughing.

The Vaporesso CCell ceramic coil units are great, but need some preparation. Even then they are prone to cause air locks, which leads to dry heats and unusable coil units. For a better and cheaper option I would suggest the EUC ceramic coil units for which you would need a sleeve. The sleeve is a once of buy. I see you can get it here - unfortunately no longer available with the ceramic coil units, but those claptons should be good. Best price on the ceramic coil units (without the sleeve) I found here.


----------



## Blondie (26/4/17)

Last update, 
Still searching for perfect tobacco flavour. VM4 became a bit too sweet for all day. Wiener vape Good Boy is less sweet.
Also went and got the Baby Beast tank (love it).
Seem to keep frying my 0.3ohm Eleaf brand coils despite priming, but ordered the 0.4 EUC Claptons as replacement.

Thanks for all the help.
1 week off stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

